# Mom scolds California school for allegedly coaching her 12-year-old into becoming trans



## Melaninme (Dec 20, 2021)

Teachers these days are doing TOO MUCH!!!!

_One of the teachers who spoke at the conference, Lori Caldeira, was a teacher and club leader at Konen's child's school. Revealed in leaked audio, Caldeira suggested hiding from parents if their children are attending GSA clubs, according to award-winning journalist Abigail Shrier, who had obtained the leaked audio.
_


> _Because we are not official — we have no club rosters, we keep no records,” Lori Caldeira allegedly says in the leaked audio clip. “In fact, sometimes we don’t really want to keep records because if parents get upset that their kids are coming? We’re like, ‘Yeah, I don’t know. Maybe they came?’ You know, we would never want a kid to get in trouble for attending if their parents are upset._


_Shrier details more in her article titled "How Activist Teachers Recruit Kids" about the leaked documents and audio from the teacher's conference who were, as she says, trying to subvert parents when it comes to students' gender identity and sexual orientation._









						Mom scolds California school for allegedly coaching her 12-year-old into becoming trans
					

SPRECKELS, Calif. (TND) — A parent tore into a California school board saying teachers encouraged her child to become transgender in a speechcaught on camera and shared online. Jessica Konen spoke at aSpreckels Union School District school board meeting, where she accused staff of indoctrinating...




					kmph.com


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Dec 20, 2021)

Thanks for this @Melaninme.

This is so disturbing.  They're taking advantage of children in their care in order to further their agenda.
From here:
"The teachers say that the purpose of the clubs, and their enrolment of young students, is because “*youth are the drivers of change*.”
“*If you want to bring a new world into existence, it seems — a good place to start is with other people’s kids*,” said Caldeira in the recording."

They monito the kids' online activity and try to recruit the ones that seem vulnerable/curious, and in the case of the parents above, they changed the child's name without informing the parents.   Sick on so many levels, so depraved.  I hope they lose their jobs though I have a feeling that they won't.

ETA: I googled the teachers' names and this is a site that came up, never been there before, but a quick whizz around it has me feeling some kinda way, lol.


----------



## Melaninme (Dec 20, 2021)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thanks for this @Melaninme.
> 
> This is so disturbing.  They're taking advantage of children in their care in order to further their agenda.
> From here:
> ...


Yes, these teachers are taking advantage of these children to further their agenda.  The fact that they are creating secret clubs and secretly recruiting members is beyond sick. 

From the link you shared:
_"The advice to those who run middle school LGBTQ clubs is: keep no records, so you can plead ignorance of the membership with the members’ parents. In fact, middle school teacher Kelly Baraki can be heard in the same session describing having named her club “the Equity Club,” and then, “You be You,” rather than the more ubiquitous “GSA.” _

Totally diabolical!


----------



## yamilee21 (Dec 21, 2021)

On the other hand, for kids who genuinely are questioning, and have unsupportive families, they do need safe spaces. My oldest attends a school with a large population of an extremely traditional ethnic group, and the ones who are LGBTQ or questioning lead really sad double lives, that get them into all kinds of problematic situations they can’t handle. It’s fairly standard for groups for LGBTQ kids to be very discrete, because so many of these kids have no support at home, though usually the kids are a little older, 13 and up.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 22, 2021)

I also see both sides. 

Kids exploring or who are curious need safe spaces. Some parents are very unsupportive of their children. For parents who ARE supportive, the kids don't have to hide themselves. 

Also--a kid who IS cis-gendered and* sure *in their sexuality may not be "convinced" or "coached"---> however that is the parent's job to have an open door for their kids to discuss this...with them. So they are not being fed ANYTHNG by a teacher who doesn't know them. A kid cannot forge a deep relationship with a teacher if they have a solid one with parents. Well--it won't be deeper or closer than that with their parents. 


At the same time, the parent is still within their right to call this teacher out. I don't approve of ANYTHING done behind my back when it comes to my child. Like there is no understanding. Even if I did learn my child was "curious" I would be fine being told by a teacher--"hey so and so said this"---so I can be involved and offer the appropriate resources and environment and an extra layer of love as needed for MY CHILD. Changing my child's name, lying about their whereabouts will get a teacher jammed up with me. I'm the right one on any day.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 22, 2021)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Thanks for this @Melaninme.
> 
> This is so disturbing.  They're taking advantage of children in their care in order to further their agenda.
> From here:
> ...


Yeah this the part that would have me heated.


----------



## Kanky (Dec 22, 2021)

This is 100% preventable by having a close relationship with your child. Also I don’t believe that you can coach an older child into being trans. You might be able to confuse a younger child but even then, not without attentive parents knowing.


----------



## Seattle Slew (Dec 22, 2021)

About changing the kids name…we can usually add an alias or preferred name in our learning management systems. I didn’t read the article, but maybe this is what happened? Schools do not have to notify parents if the kid has a preferred name to use. They may not want their unsupportive family to know. So it really puts the school staff in the middle.

I’ll have to read about the online monitoring. That sounds really weird. Unless they are referring to the classroom systems that lets teachers see how the kids are using school devices in school grounds. This is perfectly normal and allowable. What would be weird is to keep track of sites they went to, or to flag kids expressing LGBTQ interest in their searches then approaching kids based on that. Unless the kid was being disciplined for unapproved computer use.


----------



## naturalgyrl5199 (Dec 27, 2021)

Seattle Slew said:


> About changing the kids name…we can usually add an alias or preferred name in our learning management systems. I didn’t read the article, but maybe this is what happened? Schools do not have to notify parents if the kid has a preferred name to use. They may not want their unsupportive family to know. So it really puts the school staff in the middle.
> 
> I’ll have to read about the online monitoring. That sounds really weird. Unless they are referring to the classroom systems that lets teachers see how the kids are using school devices in school grounds. This is perfectly normal and allowable. What would be weird is to keep track of sites they went to, or to flag kids expressing LGBTQ interest in their searches then approaching kids based on that. Unless the kid was being disciplined for unapproved computer use.


Monitoring is important to ensure kids are safe and not going into any absolutely inappropriate websites like porn. They specifically complained that the kids who were surfing sites about being bicurious/vulnerable or trans were being targeted to join the groups. It would make sense from a practical standpoint but its really problematic because if the websites are safe, then you are targeting them to join those groups. Not sure if thats allowed by policy but the parents exposed something that can get the teachers and school district in hot water. Thats why I see both sides from a safety standpoint for the children but as a parent I'd be frustrated not to be in the know about my child's needs. I mean...parents should be included in the conversation at some point.


----------

